# More Military Rules



## blackhawk19 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Marine Corps  Rules:*
1. Be  courteous to everyone, friendly to no one. 
2. Decide to be aggressive  enough, quickly enough. 
3. Have a plan. 
4. Have a back-up plan, because  the first one probably won't work. 
5. Be polite. Be professional. But, have  a plan to kill everyone you meet. 
6.Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun  whose caliber does not start with a '4.' 
7. Anything worth shooting is worth  shooting twice. Ammo is cheap. Life is expensive. 
8. Move away from your  attacker. Distance is your friend. (Lateral & diagonal preferred.) 
9.  Use cover or concealment as much as possible. 
10. Flank your adversary when  possible. Protect your flank. 
11. Always cheat; always win. The only unfair  fight is the one you lose. 
12. In ten years nobody will remember the details  of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived. 
13. If  you are not shooting, you should be communicating your intention to shoot.  
*
Navy SEAL  Rules:* 

1. Look very cool in  sunglasses. 
2. Kill every living thing within view.  


> 3. Adjust your    speedo.
> 4. Check hair in mirror.
> 
> *Army Rangers Rules:    *
> ...


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

WOOO HOOO!  Hooah!  HooRa!  These are great!!!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Jun 11, 2008)

Methinks you assume a little too much intelligence for the Marines.  They'd never be able to remember any rule past the second.  Of course, I guess that's what the tattoo's are for?

FLY NAVY!!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are  great..thanks for sharing them!







Airborne all the way!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

You just jump started my day, glad to see you back.


----------



## abelman (Jun 11, 2008)

Semper Fi


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 11, 2008)

Come on now.  Us Air Force guys know what a gun fight is...........it is what you guys did while we watched HBO.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 12, 2008)

If you've had as many "Ham n' Lima Beans" in C rations made in 1943 as I have;  you know the 1st Marine Corps rule in combat is 1 shot, 1 kill!    I will admit some of the Marines I served with were not very academic about some things; but they were determined to destroy the enemy if possible.   Semper Fi from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 12, 2008)

funny funny..i thought the navy seal one is funny...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yall fergot about us combat engineers!   Our motto, blow it ta he ll!

But all the same, them be good uns!


----------

